# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  The ultimate man-cave accessory

## Cecile

Forgive the link to the site but this takes the cake  :Redface: )  How Bazaar ~ Antiques & Collectibles ~ SUPER SHELL FRIDGE BOWSER – $3495

----------

